# peanut butter or gnutella?



## devinprater (May 17, 2014)

Hi all. So I haven't had gnutella too much, but I love it like crazy! I ate a whole jar of it by myself. But nowadays, I can also eat much peanut butter. I am now working on this huge container, eating like 40 spoonfuls during the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Saoirse (May 17, 2014)

devinprater said:


> Hi all. So I haven't had gnutella too much, but I love it like crazy! I ate a whole jar of it by myself. But nowadays, I can also eat much peanut butter. I am now working on this huge container, eating like 40 spoonfuls during the early hours of the morning.



lol gnutella?


----------



## BettyDreadfulBBW (Nov 8, 2014)

for my 21st birthday my dad bought me a 3 kilo bucket of gnutella. safe to say i love gnutella way more than peamutbutter


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 8, 2014)

I'd rather have peanut butter, thanks. I've tried Nutella, and it didn't taste like hazelnuts to me. It didn't taste much like chocolate, either. It just tasted sweet, or, rather, SWEET.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2014)

There are other flavored nut spreads now to compete with Nutella. I was contemplating a Hershey inspired mix the other day, but I'm still stuck on Skippy Super Chunk.


----------



## biggirlsrock (Aug 9, 2015)

Try a banana with Peanut Butter AND Nutella. Your welcome.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 9, 2015)

Given my severe allergy to hazelnuts (and any other tree nuts like walnuts, almonds, pistachios etc...) I will have to go with peanut butter. If only because it does not induce throat itching and retroperistalsis. Creamy not chunky.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 9, 2015)

Reese's has put out a peanut-butter-cup spread. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 10, 2015)

Nope. Also everyone is so big on nutella, but where is the love for Vegemite? I mean come on, leftover yeast made into a spread! What could be better?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 10, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Nope. Also everyone is so big on nutella, but where is the love for Vegemite? I mean come on, leftover yeast made into a spread! What could be better?



Apparently, Vegemite beer. There was an article in the _Sydney Morning Herald_ yesterday to the effect that Aussie bootleggers are buying large quantities of Vegemite (which is, as you point out, basically brewer's yeast) to recycle it into suds.


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 10, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Apparently, Vegemite beer. There was an article in the _Sydney Morning Herald_ yesterday to the effect that Aussie bootleggers are buying large quantities of Vegemite (which is, as you point out, basically brewer's yeast) to recycle it into suds.



I thought all the yeast in vegemite was dead. Interesting, because if brewers yeast starts to flourish in your guts you might just get the best disease... ever.
http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2013/09/17/223345977/auto-brewery-syndrome-apparently-you-can-make-beer-in-your-gut

_"medical professionals chalked up the man's problem to "closet drinking." But Cordell and Dr. Justin McCarthy, a gastroenterologist in Lubbock, wanted to figure out what was really going on.

So the team searched the man's belongings for liquor and then isolated him in a hospital room for 24 hours. Throughout the day, he ate carbohydrate-rich foods, and the doctors periodically checked his blood for alcohol. At one point, it rose 0.12 percent.

Eventually, McCarthy and Cordell pinpointed the culprit: an overabundance of brewer's yeast in his gut.

That's right, folks. According to Cordell and McCarthy, the man's intestinal tract was acting like his own internal brewery."_


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 11, 2015)

biggirlsrock said:


> Try a banana with Peanut Butter AND Nutella. Your welcome.


It's got potassium AND fresh fruit. 
How can it NOT be good for your health?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 11, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I thought all the yeast in vegemite was dead.
> [/I]



So did I. Do you suppose that means that vegemite beer is made from (gulp) _zombie yeasts_?


----------



## biggirlsrock (Aug 11, 2015)

Reese's spread...I've had it...it's delicious, not like Nutella at all.


----------



## Tad (Aug 11, 2015)

Given that anything peanuts commit assault and battery upon my digestive system, I guess I'd have to go with Nutella, kind of by default.

But to be honest I've discovered quite excellent sunflower butter that might be better than peanut butter ever was, so that would probably be my first choice spread these days.


----------



## BigJibbie (Mar 17, 2016)

I love nutella, but in thailand I can get only small glasses with 200g or 500g, and its expensive, because imported from Australia or Germany. What is the biggest size you can get in the USA? My dream is a 5kg nutella-bucket, but its impossible to get it here.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 17, 2016)

Peanut butter oh yes !!
Nutella has a weird funky taste.Made me gag the first time I tried it.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 2, 2016)

*I love peanut butter but I LUUUUUUUUUV Nutella! Seriously can eat a whole jar in one go. Haven't tried most of the competition yet, but there is a company called Peanut Butter and Company that makes lots of different flavored spreads, all yummy.*


----------



## Leem (Dec 7, 2016)

Skippy peanut butter the absolute best.


----------



## Tracii (Dec 7, 2016)

Just bought a small container of Hershey's Chocolate and caramel spread.
Same amount of calories as nutella but sadly the Hershey stuff is just as gross.
I would rather eat a jar of peanut butter with a spoon.
Just a little less calories than nutella.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 8, 2016)

Strangely enough I like to mix the two together. A peanut butter and Nutella sandwich is quick and amazing. It's like having your lunch and desert at the same time


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2016)

*Has anyone tried all three at the same time? ......*


*




*


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 9, 2016)

No, but that looks amazing!:eat2:


----------



## socrates74 (Dec 9, 2016)

What is that like? Sounds like a jumbo Reeses®, and a *Rocky Road* by the obscure candy company: *Annabelle*. You know? The one in the metallic *red wrapper*. The bread just seems like a platform to keep it together. The skill seems in heating the nutella for just the correct amount of time for texture, while not caramelizing the sugar or soggifying the bread


----------



## Deezer123 (Mar 14, 2017)

I've tried combining PB and nutella with banana too. it's a nice brunch for me


----------



## mistyjones (Sep 22, 2017)

Nutella is not my taste.


----------

